# 1972 Kubota L210 parts



## Phil S (Jul 22, 2019)

All,
Brand new to forum. Looking to restore family '72 L210 and I'm needing some obsolete parts. Looking for: two fender light assemblies (#32240-3420-2), hood bonnet (#32200-1813-1), battery retainer (#32150-3327-2), caution oil label (#15213-9321-1) and control label (#32150-3639-1). Most important are the lights and rubber hood bonnet.
Tried going thru Kubota and their dealer search with no luck. Any ideas or does anyone know of someone who's got these laying around? Many thanks.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Phil S. You may have to either keep an eye on Ebay and such, as well as search a few tractor salvage yards.


----------



## Phil S (Jul 22, 2019)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum Phil S. You may have to either keep an eye on Ebay and such, as well as search a few tractor salvage yards.


Thanks. I have been as time permits. The folks at Kubota with their dealership parts finding have helped out greatly with finding other parts. These are the last few remaining to track down. Was hoping anyone on this forum would possibly have a direct lead. These parts have been my kryptonite!


----------

